# Périscolaire calcul



## Emouls (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je suis assistante maternelle et je dois faire un avenant pour un contrat de 40 h semaine sur 46 semaine actuellement pour un contrat périscolaire qui commence en janvier 2023. J’ai fait plusieurs calculs suite à des forums que j’ai vu mais je ne sais pas si c’est correct…pouvez vous m’aider svp.

Merci d’avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Emouls (30 Décembre 2022)

Je vais accueillir la petite 10h40 par semaine sur les 36 semaines d’école et 40hpar semaine sur les 10 semaines de vacances scolaires.
Il y a au total 6 semaines de vacances


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

C est tout simple il faut faire le calcul sur 2 temps 

10h40 x taux horaire x 36 semaines  : 12

40 h x taux horaire x 10 semaines : 12

Et vous additionner le total des 2 et vous avez votre mensualisation


----------



## Emouls (30 Décembre 2022)

J’ai commencé par la mensualisation brut sachant
j ai fait. 36 semaines x 10h40x 5.13€ brut/12= 160.05€
            10semaines x 40hx 5.13€brut/12= 171 €

ensuite j’ai additionné 160.05+ 171= 331.05€ brut


----------



## Emouls (30 Décembre 2022)

J’ai ensuite fait la mensu des heures à déclarer par mois 
36x 10.40/12 = 31.20
10x 40/12= 33.33
jai ensuite additionn les 2 
31.20+33.33= 64.53h à déclarer


----------



## Emouls (30 Décembre 2022)

Et pour le nombre de jours a déclaré j’ai fait 
36 semaines x 4 jours /12= 12
10 semaines x 4 jours/12= 3.33

jai additionné les 12+3.33= 16 jours j’ai arrondi


----------



## Emouls (30 Décembre 2022)

Je voulais juste confirmation que tout mes calculs ne sont pas faux


----------



## Emouls (30 Décembre 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Bonsoir
> 
> C est tout simple il faut faire le calcul sur 2 temps
> 
> ...




merci pour votre retour et la validation de mon calcul du coup


----------



## Emouls (30 Décembre 2022)

J’aimerais savoir si le reste de mes calculs  sont correct pour pouvoir tout mettre par ecrit


----------



## Emouls (30 Décembre 2022)

Et comment ça se passe pour les congés payés c’est le meme principe que pour un contrat classique?


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

C'est quoi ces horaires 10h40 ??? perso j'arrondirais faut rien exagérer ...


----------



## kikine (31 Décembre 2022)

attention a bien convertir les heures en centième pour le calcul....


----------



## Akuna (31 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, si vous faites 10 heures et 40 minutes , pour calculer, il faut mettre en centièmes, soit 10,67 heures par jour 
10,67 h x 36 s x 5,13 € / 12 m = 164,21 €


----------



## assmatzam (31 Décembre 2022)

Si c'est 10 heures et 40 minutes cela donne 10,67 pour les calculs

36 semaines x 10, 67 heures x 5.13€ brut / 12= 164, 213€ brut
10 semaines x 40 heures x 5.13€ brut / 12= 171€

= 335, 213€ brut x 0,7812 = 261,87 € net

Pour les jours
36 semaines x 4 jours / 12= 12
10 semaines x 4 jours / 12= 3.33
= 15,33
= 16 jours mensualisés

Pour les heures
36 semaines x 10.67 heures / 12 = 32,01
10 semaines x 40 heures / 12= 33.33
= 65,34
=66 heures mensualisées


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

10h40 çà me fait bien rire les PE s'y tiendront-ils je préfère expliquer et arrondir !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Décembre 2022)

Suis bien d accord avec toi Angèle 1982 , perso j arrondi toujours


----------



## assmatzam (31 Décembre 2022)

Perso je trouve que compter au 1/4 d'heure c'est bien plus simple pour les calculs 

1/4 d'heure = 0,25
1/2 heure = 0,5
3/4 d'heures = 0,75
1 heure = 1 

Je ne fais pas de 5 ou 10 minutes 
Pourquoi pas 8h03- 17h09 ????? 😂


----------



## Griselda (31 Décembre 2022)

idem, je fais au 1/4 d'h, avec le temps de transmission on y est largement de toute façon.


----------



## Emouls (31 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses , oui  c’était hier en faisant mes calculs j’étais à 10h40 en semaine pas par jour la petite va faire 16h30/19h10 sur 4 jours pour etre precise


----------



## Emouls (31 Décembre 2022)

Je demande de l’aide pas des moqueries


----------



## assmatzam (31 Décembre 2022)

Et bien compte de 16h30 à 19h15 soit 2,75 heures par jour
Sur 4 jours ça te donne 11 heures par semaine 

Si tu fais de 16h30 à 19h10 ça te fait 2,66666666 heures par jour soit 10,666666666 heures par semaine


----------



## assmatzam (31 Décembre 2022)

Un peu d'humour @Emouls ce n'était pas méchant


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

Emouls je pense que vous nous avez mal comprises on ne se moque pas du tout de vous ! on vous explique juste pourquoi c'est idiot ces horaires 19h10 vous arrondissez à 19h15 (19h25 pour les calculs) IMPOSEZ-VOUS et expliquez pourquoi à vos futurs PE çà passera tout seul et si çà ne passe pas perso je me méfierais car si ils sont déjà à 5 mn près qu'en sera t-il pour la suite ??? méfiance ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Petit conseil  c'est à l'employeur de rédiger l'avenant et les calculs qui en découlent. Pas vous, si vous l'avez rédigé indiquez dessus : avenant à l'initiative du parent employeur. 

Il ne faut pas confondre les rôles. 

Et autre conseil  négociez lors du passage en péri  la régularisation de salaire et son paiement s'il y a lieu.

Autre conseil.  Vous allez perdre énormément d'argent, en passant en pėri, surtout potentiellement sur 6 mois..alors soit vous négociez une hausse du taux horaire soit vous pouvez refuser. 
Énormément d'assmats ne savent pas qu'elles peuvent refuser. 

Bonne fin d'année.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Décembre 2022)

Pareil 19h10 j'arrondis à 19h15 pour les transmissions !  Surtout que c'est vraiment un mini contrat et contraignant de surcroît.


----------



## Emouls (31 Décembre 2022)

Je sais mais c’est un peu vexant quand le .a-t-on on découvre des msg un peu moqueurs…. Je vais arrondir à 11h ça sera plus simple et en plus le jeudi c’est 19h20 dc comme ça il n’y a plus de pb d arrondissement


----------



## Emouls (31 Décembre 2022)

Je vous remercie pour tout vos conseils, pour tout expliquer j’ai la petite depuis 1 an et la elle rentre à l’école, jai accepté le péri car me suis dit ça fait 1 complément ,
jai déjà 3 enfants à côté en contrat.
j’ai augmenté mon taux horaire avec la péri j étais à 3.50 € sur son contrat et je suis à 4€ net maintenant, j’ai également augmenté mes IE.
j’ai prévenu la maman que j’allais pas faire le péri pour sa fille pendant 5 ans ! Mais ma fille étant dans la même école et en maternelle également ç est pas dérangeant pour l’instant. Quand ma fille passera en primaire je stoppe le contrat car là oui ça deviendra contraignant.


----------



## Emouls (31 Décembre 2022)

La maman n’est pas chiante , loin de la ; je l’avais prévenu que le taux horaire serai plus cher elle m’a dit c’est normal je comprends donc sur ça j’ai pas de problème , je sais que le contrat est à faire par les parents mais quand je vois les calculs à faire heu….je préfère avoir là mains dessus et tout lui expliquer par la suite. Je sais que chacun a son rôle à jouer mais en mettant mon nez dedans je comprends les choses et je ne reste pas comme une andouille à juste dire ok!


----------



## Emouls (31 Décembre 2022)

Et pour les CP comment ca fonctionne? Comme pour un contrat classique ?


----------



## Griselda (31 Décembre 2022)

En général les peri s’arrêtent au plus tard à 6 ans parce que au delà les PE n'ont plus du tout de CMG et s'ils n'ont pas un autre enfant plus petit en accueil ils paient aussi les charges.
Mais, pour une famille dont les besoins en terme d'horaires ne sont pas compatibles avec la garderie (au delà de 19h ou avant 7h le matin) il est possible qu'ils ne veuillent pas arrêter d'eux mêmes (car alors ils se retrouvent bien embêtés, avec comme seul plan B la baby sitter beaucoup plus cher que nous), dans ce cas il ne reste plus que soit continuer, soit démissionner.
Bien sur on a le droit de démissionner à tout moment dans le respect du préavis mais il faut tout de même savoir qu'alors:
- pas d'indemnité de rupture (et si le contrat dure depuis plusieurs années c'est quand même bien dommage)
- suspension MINIMUM de 4 mois de TOUTES les ARE: si entre temps tu perds un autre contrat ça peut être très compliqué financièrement.

Voilà pourquoi il ne faut pas s'engager à la légère avec un perisco. Un PE peut au moment de l'Avenant dire qu'il est OK pour rompre le contrat dans un an et finalement ne pas le faire.

Perso je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème en passant au perisco mais c'est aussi parce que je n'ai pas d'horaire en décalé.


----------



## Griselda (31 Décembre 2022)

Pour tes CP c'est comme pour un contrat classique à temps partiel.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Décembre 2022)

Attention stopper de soi même un contrat fait perdre ses droits à polemploi et votre indemnité de rupture.

Pour les cp, que ce soit un temps plein ou un temps partiel, on acquiert le même nbr de jours.

En revanche vous aviez un contrat en année incomplète,  donc vous y perdez en terme d'argent puisque cette nouvelle mensu ne va pas tenir compte de l'amplitude horaire de vos vacances, mais d'une moyenne des deux amplitudes horaires pour le calcul en maintien de salaire. 

Il faudra comparer avec les 10%  et ne pas oublier d'y inclure la rémunération perçue sur la période 2022/2022.


----------



## kikine (31 Décembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> il est possible qu'ils ne veuillent pas arrêter d'eux mêmes (car alors ils se retrouvent bien embêtés, avec comme seul plan B la baby sitter beaucoup plus cher que nous), dans ce cas il ne reste plus que soit continuer, soit démissionner.
> Bien sur on a le droit de démissionner à tout moment dans le respect du préavis mais il faut tout de même savoir qu'alors:
> - pas d'indemnité de rupture (et si le contrat dure depuis plusieurs années c'est quand même bien dommage)
> - suspension MINIMUM de 4 mois de TOUTES les ARE: si entre temps tu perds un autre contrat ça peut être très compliqué financièrement.
> ...


oui et non car en général a 6 ans ils vont en primaire donc le lieu de l'école change et cela doit passer obligatoirement par un avenant que l'on peut refuser et donc licenciement


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

Kikine ici même école jusqu'au CM2 ! Emouls encore une fois pas de messages moqueurs mais que de bons conseils après si vous êtes succeptible c'est autre chose n'oubliez pas qu'on apprend tout au long de notre vie ... et perso comme vous je préparais aussi les avenants en notant "à l'initiative du PE" sauf que je prenais l'habitude de signer avant eux et une fois la maman PE à rayé et refait à sa sauce en me disant que j'avais noter n'importe quoi alors qu'on en avait parlé avant ensemble ... j'ai fini par démissionner d'eux car cette même maman m'avait justement dit "c'est moi la patronne" et là ce n'est pas mais alors pas du tout passé et le père qui m'avait fait pleurer car j'avais osé lui compter 1 HC alors que mon contrat d'infirmière était faux je n'étais pas sur ce forum car sinon j'aurais calculé bien autrement je n'ai regretté que leur petit garçon et j'en ai pleuré car trop triste qu'il parte suite à ma démission mais qd les PE sont "c.ns" que faire !!! alors un conseil préparez et ne signez pas avant que l'avenant revienne signé par les PE !!! après j'ai procédé ainsi ...


----------



## Griselda (31 Décembre 2022)

Certes Kikine, sauf si l'AM ne va pas chercher l'enfant à l'école (bus scolaire aura le même arret) donc vraiment à reflechir surtout qu'on a un horaire de fin au delà de ce que fait la garderie...


----------



## Emouls (1 Janvier 2023)

Alors merci pour tout vos conseils….angele1982 je ne suis pas susceptible, j’accepte les remarques si celles ci dont constructives! Je suis ass mat depuis 1an et demi donc je ne connais pas tout! Loin de là c’est pour ça que je viens vers vous et votre experience ! 
je pensais garder la petite encore 3 ans et apres arrêter mais du Coup je peux m’arranger avec la maman pour une rupture pour ne pas avoir à démissionner, et ainsi perdre mes droits pole et indemnite


----------



## Emouls (1 Janvier 2023)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Attention stopper de soi même un contrat fait perdre ses droits à polemploi et votre indemnité de rupture.
> 
> Pour les cp, que ce soit un temps plein ou un temps partiel, on acquiert le même nbr de jours.
> 
> ...


Je suis dsl je ne comprends pas la fin du msg….comparer avec les 10%de quoi? Et inclure la période 2022/2022,?


----------



## Emouls (1 Janvier 2023)

il y a certaines choses qui sont encore inconnus pour moi niveau calculs dsl


----------



## Griselda (1 Janvier 2023)

"je peux m’arranger avec la maman pour une rupture pour ne pas avoir à démissionner, et ainsi perdre mes droits pole et indemnite"

Oui bien sur, du moins si le Parent est d'accord pour endosser la responsabilité de cette rupture.
Ne perds pas de vue que si au moment où toi tu souhaites que ça s’arrête, même si ça avait été dit oralement que c'était bien ce projet là, si le Parent change d'avis, que lui ça ne l'arrange pas de se passer de toi ou bien qu'il veut te le faire croire absolument rien ne pourra l'obliger à accepter de te licencier si c'est à ta demande. 
Il y a une première et excellente raison pour laquelle un employeur peut refuser de le faire, outre que ce n'est après tout pas SA décision (pourquoi le faire alors?) c'est que si tu démissionnes, il économise la prime de rupture qu'il te devrait. 
Si c'est lui qui rompt le contrat il est OBLIGE de te donner cette indemnité de rupture.
Légalement c'est bien à la personne qui souhaite arrêter la collaboration d'y mettre fin et d'en assumer les conséquences.
Voilà pourquoi il est important de bien se poser les bonnes questions avant d'accepter un contrat ou un Avenant, surtout à la baisse car sur l'instant cela peut nous aller mais pas à long terme or... alors il faut être consciente que tu seras peut être ou contrainte de poursuivre ce contrat jusqu'à temps que le PE décide de lui même de le stopper, ou de démissionner.
Un employeur ne peut jamais obliger un salarié à démissionner.
Un salarié ne peut jamais obliger un employeur à le licencier.

Même dans le cas de la Rupture Conventionnelle (qui n'est pas applicable pour les AMs) d'un salarié lambda le législateur a bien pris garde qu'en cas d'accord entre les 2 parties l'employeur reste quand même redevable obligatoirement de la prime de licenciement. Certes au départ souvent le salarié la demande dans l'espoir de pouvoir s'en aller avec le filet de sécurité du POLEmploi mais en faisant ainsi c'est très malin car un Employeur qui n'a pas de bonne raison personnelle de vouloir lui aussi stopper cette collaboration refusera la RC en se disant que si son salarié tient tellement à partir il n'a qu'à démissionner ce qui lui économisera la prime de licenciement: pourquoi paierait il pour un départ qu'il ne souhaite pas lui même? Sans ça il y aurait certainement beaucoup plus de RC négociées et donc beaucoup plus de chômeurs à indemniser.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Janvier 2023)

@Emouls 

je parle de la rémunération des CP.

Pour tous les types de contrats il faut toujours comparer les deux méthodes de calcul prévus par la ccn.

Et inclure dans ces calculs la rémunération des CP payés sur la période précédente.

Par ex en juin 2022 au titre des CP (contrat en année incomplète) j'ai perçu 600€.
Mon salaire mensuel est (par ex) de 800€. 
Au 31 mai 2023 je fais le point sur le total des salaires perçus.
12 mois ( juin 2022/mai 2023) X 800€ = 9600€ + 600€ perçu en juin 2022 au titre des CP. Soit pour la méthode des 10% = 10200€ soit 1020€ à rémunérer si cette méthode est plus favorable que le maintien de salaire.


----------

